# Lire des series en streaming avec mon iPad 2



## Farah Halim hafez (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous 

 Je Viens de m'acheter l'ipad 2 mais comme il est dit dans le titre je n'arrive pas a lire les vidéos en streaming . 

J ai un peu fouiller sur internet et j ai vu que certain utiliser l appui oplayer hd mais je n'y arrive toujours pas . 


Si quelq'un veux bien m'aider ? 

Merci d 'avance


----------



## Larme (3 Décembre 2011)

Le streaming dont tu parles, c'est en Flash ? Chose que ne lit pas l'iPad.
Après, SkyFire ou je ne sais plus quelle application pourrait peut-être t'aider...


----------



## lineakd (3 Décembre 2011)

@Farah Halim hafez, tu colles le lien dans le "navigateur web" d'oplayer.
Puis tu as le choix de lire ou de télécharger le fichier.
Après sa dépend des vidéos en streaming ainsi que des liens.
Pour le reste tu trouveras facilement avec notre "ami google".


----------



## Farah Halim hafez (3 Décembre 2011)

Tout d abord merci pour vos réponse 

Et pour répondre les vidéos que je souhaite visionner sont des series en streaming .
@ linkedin j ai effectivement regarder sur google et aussi visionner des vidéos de tuto de l'application et quand je prend un lien megavideo et que je le met sur l appui , il y a un écran tout noir de chargement jusqu'a 2% et ça s'arrête , je comprends pas pourquoi ça,marche pas voila .



Merci encore .


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Décembre 2011)

À ma connaissance, il n'est pas possible pouvoir lire du streaming sur l'iPad.
Si quelqu'un trouve la solution je suis preneur


----------



## lineakd (4 Décembre 2011)

@farah halim hafez,  et  avec un lien "megaupload" de cette même série?


----------



## iwaress (4 Décembre 2011)

Puis tu as le choix de lire ou de télécharger le fichier.


----------



## Farah Halim hafez (4 Décembre 2011)

@ lineakd oui j ai essayer avec un lien megaupload mais ça ne marche toujours , le film charge jusqu'à 2% et revient a la page d'accueil .


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2011)

Farah Halim hafez a dit:


> @ lineakd oui j ai essayer avec un lien megaupload mais ça ne marche toujours , le film charge jusqu'à 2% et revient a la page d'accueil .


As-tu essayé avec d'autres liens ? C'est peut-être ce fichier qui a un problème.


----------



## Farah Halim hafez (10 Décembre 2011)

@ cedric74 oui j ai essayer avec de nombreux liens mais le résultat est le même


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Décembre 2011)

J'ai aussi essayé avec Aceplayer et ça ne marche pas non plus. Mais comme je ne suis pas adepte du streaming je n'ai pas cherché plus.


----------



## Tosay (11 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'utilise ce site :

iphone-streaming.com


----------



## nicoprince59 (11 Décembre 2011)

Tf1 replay, M6 replay et cie marchent pas non plus ???


----------



## lineakd (11 Décembre 2011)

@necoprince59, oui, si tu passes par les applications et tu auras plus de mal à lire les vidéos, de ces sites avec le navigateur safari de l'ipad.
Le sujet, de la discussion porte sur le côté obscur de la force, du streaming.


----------



## polopacclim (1 Février 2012)

Voici : http://guitarizon.over-blog.com/article-ipad-2-streaming-gratuit-ou-trouver-des-series-98314117.html


----------



## Anais023 (29 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir tu sais moi aussi j'avais le même soucis au point que je pensais de revendre mon ipad et m'en acheter une tablette Lenovo Lol, mais j'ai déniché un petit peu et j'ai trouvé un post sur ce forum, tu peux suivre ce *online video* tuto et tt ira bien.


----------



## o0pik (1 Novembre 2015)

Pour ma part aucun problème de lecture de séries en streaming sur mon ipad il suffit juste de cliquer sur les pubs elles s'ouvrent dans une autre fenêtre que tu fermes au fur à mesure et ensuite tu appuie sur le bouton play de ton film ou séries et ça se lance parfaitement. et pas besoin d'une appli spéciale pour le faire juste en allant sur safari et un site de stream ça fonctionne.


----------



## lineakd (1 Novembre 2015)

@o0pik, peut-être que ces sites ce sont mis au html5...


----------



## o0pik (1 Novembre 2015)

ah ça je ne sais pas mais en tout cas ça fonctionne c'est l'essentiel


----------

